# How much to pay to insure  a Rented house?



## RebelGirrrl (11 Jun 2009)

I have a 3 bedroom semi in Dundrum that is being rented out to 4 people. How much reasonably could I be expected to pay?


----------



## Curious81 (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

I'd say reasonably between €1500 to a maximum of €2000. The maximum would be if they were all double rooms.


----------



## samanthajane (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

Well the properties on daft are ranging from €1350 - €1950

http://www.daft.ie/searchrental.daft?search=1&s[cc_id]=ct1&s[a_id]=224&s[mnp]=&s[mxp]=&s[bd_no]=3&s[search_type]=rental&s[furn]=&s[refreshmap]=1&limit=10&search_type=rental&offset=10


----------



## RebelGirrrl (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

I'm talking about Insurance though


----------



## Curious81 (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

Ooops sorry!


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

Then you need to make that clear in your thread title and post.


----------



## samanthajane (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

Sorry i didn't even realise, i know you put it in the insurance section, but i dont search that way i just go into new posts. 

Your best bet is to phone around companies yourself or use a broker. 

Every policy will depend on what each person wants. Your might be slightly higher as it is rented out. Most insurance companies will include an amount for furniture and applicainces ect, mine is up to 25k 

If the items in the house that belong to you come to more than that you would need to up the amount so that would add to your policy as well. 

Off the top of my head i think for my insurance for a 3 bed with 25K contents insurance is around €60 a month. I dont rent my house out though.


----------



## RebelGirrrl (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

Would you not just pay a fee for a whole year?


----------



## RebelGirrrl (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

I know I just wanted to get an idea of how much it might cost?


----------



## samanthajane (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

Yes you can just pay for the whole year, I just pay monthly caused my mortage protection and life insurance is all together and i didn't have the money to pay all at once.


----------



## RebelGirrrl (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

So, it'd be at least 5-600 euro anyway?


----------



## samanthajane (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

I cant say for sure. 

They asked me a load of questions when i got mine. I had to find out how much it would cost to rebuild the house, among other things, everything is taken into consideration.


----------



## RebelGirrrl (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

Would anyone who works in Insurance know?


----------



## lightswitch (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

Try 123.ie  No connection.


----------



## StevieC (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

Aye call a broker to be honest. There are a lot of factors that affect price like smoke alarms fitted, types of locks etc. Every case is different but an independent broker will be able to get you a variety of prices and recommend the cheapest based on the cover you need.


----------



## RebelGirrrl (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

How do you calculate how much it would cost to rebuild your house?


----------



## demoivre (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*



RebelGirrrl said:


> How do you calculate how much it would cost to rebuild your house?



In here you will find the house rebuilding Insurance guide for March 2009 ( Scroll down to Latest News section )


----------



## niceoneted (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

Samathajane that sounds like a very excessive amount for insurance that you have I pay about half that for a 3 bed semi in Meath. I am taking it that it is a 3 bed semi and if I'm correct I think you are in north county Dublin. 25k is not in my opinion enough for contents. Have a real look at your contents and think as if you have to replace everything at full price - we all buy stuff on an on going basis and sometimes at sale prices. 
Good luck. 
I would agree with earlier post re checking out 123.ie. I got a great deal with them on both house and car ins.


----------



## samanthajane (12 Jun 2009)

*Re: How much would you expect to pay for a Rented house?*

I went through a broker and that was the best price, it's through goggin. 

Our insurance is 60 a month and the life insurance is 100 a month. 

Have i been completly done? 

Can you cancel these and get new policies. I only took out these out about a week ago as i found out the bf had stopped paying them. 

as for the 25k i doubt we have anything worth more than 10k in the house. We used every penny and more of our savings to get the house in the first place ( not to buy it, we had to go to court cause the builder tried to re-sell it on us over the snag list....very long story) So everything in our house was bought on the cheap or given to us. 

And you are spot on i'm in NCD and it's a 3 bed semi


----------



## Bronte (12 Jun 2009)

I'd guess anything from 500 € up for a 4 bed.  Naturally enough this varies depending on the house size and it's construction etc.  You can get a good guess from going online and putting in your details, they have a calculator stimulator for this.  

Going through a broker is also a good idea as it can be difficult in some cases to get this type of insurance.  

Owner occupied and rented properties are quoted differently.  In general the tenants property is not covered when you are a landlord.  

SJ - I assume you know that paying monthly means there is some kind of 'penalty interest' added to the premium.  Your life insurance is 'to me' very high but maybe you have a large mortgage and are a smoker etc.


----------



## samanthajane (12 Jun 2009)

Yeah i know we would have to pay interest but i couldn't afford to pay it all at once. Well the 100 euro is for 2 of us. I'm a smoker 28 and he's a non smoker 27. We have 224k left outstanding on our mortgage. Bought for 250k and valued at approx 270k ( thats going on properties that were sold in the same estate in the last few months ) not sure if any of that makes a difference or not. 

Maybe i should have another look around. I though going through the broker would get me the best possible deal, and they search a lot of different companies.


----------

